# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Si të bëhesh nuse apo dhëndër

## Fiori

Data e marteses do te afrohet? Mos kini frike, sepse edhe rruga drejt dites se madhe mund te jete e gjate dhe e sikletshme! Edhe pse, behet fjale, per diten me te bukur e me te gezueshme te jetes. Jane shume etapa per t'u ndjekur, njera pas tjetres: fillimisht me zgjedhjen e fustanit; vazhdon me proven e veshtire te tualetit, kundra loteve dhe qe duhet te kete zgjatje 24 oreshe; dergimi i ftesave, duke u perpjekur ti kenaqesh te gjithe; dokumentat per ritin religjoz dhe per ate civil; vendi me sugjestionues per nje feste te paharrueshme nen ritmet e muzikes dhe objektivit te fotografit; nisja per muajin e mjaltit....Per te pasur sigurine per te mos gabuar, kjo eshte nje guide per martesen. Kjo eshte e dobishme dhe e cmueshme per femrat qe te mos i zere te papregatitura dita me e madhe e jetes se tyre!

Nje guide e pergjithshme per nuset ne diten e kurorezimit

Nuk eshte dite e lehte, ndersa per shume femra, kjo dite eshte gati fatale. Ata duhet te mendojne njekohesisht per zgjedhjen e tyre te fustanit; emocionet e kuptueshme, me ndarjen e jetes se beqarise; dhe look-un e pergjithshem perpara te ftuarve. Keto elemente, qe ndikojne ne mbarevajtjen e nje dasme, kane qene te mjaftueshme, qe estetet e ceremonialeve te dasmes, te hartojne nje norme per fustanin e dites se madhe dhe modelet qe duhet te perdorim; aksesoret e shumte, qe duhet qe te jene ne harmoni te plote me njeri-tjetrin dhe mbi te gjitha make-up. Pikerisht, ate, qe nuk do te tradhetoje fytyren e emocionuar te nuses, perpara bashkeshortit te ardhshem, qe e pret ne Altar.



_Korrieri_

p.s. Me shume ne lidhje me kete teme mund te na thone vizitoret te cilat do te kene dasmat e tyre kete vere  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fiori

*Nje tualet me proven e loteve*

Per nje dite speciale duhet edhe nje make-up special. Me keto produkte nuset jane te sigurta: emocioni i tyre nuk do te lere shenja

Fjalekalimi per nje tualet te suksesshem eshte qe te mos teprohet. Kete duhet qe ta mbaje mend nusja ne percaktimin e make-up. Ne keto raste eshte e keshillueshme qe truku ti besohet nje profesionisti, duke evituar thenien klasike te nuseve te reja "i bej te gjitha vete, pastaj une cdo dite lyhem". Make-up i nuses duhet te jete nje miks i ashtequajtur " i shoh nuk shoh", ose e thene ndryshe; duhet te jete por ne te njejten kohe nuk duhet te jete shume i dukshem. Pastaj, duhet te jete ne sintoni me stilin e fustanit dhe me stinen. Eshte fare e kote nje krem puder i erret ne dimer ose nje fustan i bardhe akull; duhet evituar pudra dhe nuancat roze nese lekura eshte e zeshket. Fustani ne ngjyre ari nuk shkon nese ti do te martohesh ne vjeshte. Pra, nje trukator i zoti, di te jape sugjerimet e duhura per te percaktuar produktet ideale per te patur nje efekt mendafshi, te heqe shkelqimin e tepert, te evitoje kullimin e mundshem te make-up. Dhe te kamufloje te gjitha defektet e fytyres, duke e pregatitur ne menyre perfekte per te qendruar nga mengjesi ne mbremje, ne qetesi te plote, perpara aparatit fotografik. 

Make-up i pershtatshem

Mbi te gjitha, nje trukator profesionist, di te percaktoje me kujdes ngjyrat, ne funksion te ngjyres se lekures dhe te flokeve. Per te mos patur ndonje surprize, jo shume te kendshme ne minuten e fundit, keshillohet te zgjidhet trukatori nje muaj me pare. Fillimisht qe t'i tregohet nje foto e fustanit dhe pastaj modeli i flokeve, para se te arrihet ne percaktimin final te make-up. 

Kremi puder: Ky do te zgjidhet ne baze te tipit te lekures. Nese eshte shume e thate, me mire nje krem puder, superhidratues, qe garanton ne te njejten kohe make-up dhe trajtim per te gjithe diten. Lekure e shendritshme? Nje krem puder, qe i pershtatet zonave te ndryshme te fytyres, duke vepruar ne menyre te ndryshme ne te ashtuquajturen zona T (balli-hunda-mjekrra) dhe ne pjesen tjeter te fytyres. Nese ke nje fytyre te lodhur dhe te stresuar, perdor nje krem me efekt lifting. Ke frike qe mos te besh pis fustanin e bardhe? Zgjidh nje krem puder 24 oresh dhe rezistent ndaj ujit. Beni kujdes mos vini shume make-up, pasi e rendon fytyren dhe thekson linjat e shprehjes dhe rrudhat. 

Korrektori: eshte nje aleat i vertete per te fshehur te gjitha paperfekshemrite e momentit te fundit (nje pucer qe ka dale naten, nje skuqje e papritur, syte e nxire...). Rimeli duhet te jete absolutisht kundra ujit, pasi mund te shpetojne edhe disa pika lot. Dhe per ato qe duan nje shikim akoma me joshes, eshte "extension", (Tufa te vogla me qerpike), te cilat vihen nga estetistja nje dite para dasmes. Pas nje muaji do te bien vete. 

Buzekuqi: sa puthje duhet te jape nusja pergjate nje dite? Dhe sigurisht qe nuk do te kete kohe per te rinovuar ngjyren e buzeve. Zgjidhja eshte buzekuqi , i cili zgjat deri ne tete ore, ne versionin hidratues, duke i lene buzet shpesh te buta.

----------


## Fiori

*Unazat, cfare duhet qe te perdorim* 


Klasike, ne ar

Unazat prej floriri te verdhe jane klasiket, pertej cdo mode. Mund te zgjedhesh mes rratheve te holle dhe me te trasheve, me fron te larte apo te sheshte, me shkrim ne pjesen e brendshme, por edhe te thjeshta fare. 

Te cmueshme ne platin

Unazat e platinit po perjetojne nje sezon vertet te suksesshem. Jane shume elegante, te cmueshme dhe te rafinuara, pasi platini eshte me i rralli, me rezistenti dhe me i pastri mes te gjitha metaleve. Per te qene te sigurte se blini unaza platini, dhe qe nuk eshte ar i bardhe, i cili vetem ne pamje te pare eshte i ngjashem me platinin, kontrolloni qe marka te kete te shenuar siglen Pt 950 ( do te thote qe metali permban 950 pjese platini te paster) dhe jo 750, qe jane pjeset e arit te bardhe. 

Martesa ne Kishe

Ne ritin fetar permblidhen si tradita dhe simbolikat antike, te cilat kuptohet se marrin nje domethenie te thelle shpirterore, por dhe nje vlefshmeri civile. Tradita do fustanin e bardhe per nusen. Ajo do te jete e shoqeruar ne altar nga i ati, i cili i afron krahun e tij te majte. Nga ana tjeter nxin kostum i erret per dhendrin, qe pret ne altar. Ne rast se martesa ka nje ton solemn dhe shume formal mund te organizohet nje korte ne hyrje me nusen dhe dhendrin, qe ndiqen nga shoqerueset. Ne altar, qendrojne deshmitaret e nuses ne te majte dhe ata te dhendrit ne te djathte. Ne dalje, cifti i ri, me nusen ne krah te majte majte te bashkeshortit, do te pritet ne hyrje te Kishes me hedhjen e orizit, pas te ciles do te vijojne pershendetjet dhe fotot e ritit. 

Dokumentat

Pervec atyre te kerkuara per martesen civile, jane te nevojshme dhe certifikata e pagezimit, certifikata e krezmes; certifikata e gjendjes se lire ekleziatike, deshmia e frekuentimit te kurseve per pregatitjen e marteses, certifikata e konsensit civil per martesen, certifikata e konsensit religjoz per martesen. 

(Mbeshtetur ne Donna Moderna, edicion i vitit 2003)



p.s. Per unazat jam e sigurt nuk eshte problem per ti zgjedhur ne ditet tona  :ngerdheshje:  Une e di si e dua unazen time qe tani edhe pse nuk kam ndonje plan te martohem dhe per .... hmm per ca kohe dmth.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

E dhenderr si te behesh?  :buzeqeshje: 

Tema shume e bukur, me pelqeu tematika.

ASD

----------


## Estella

Fiori hahaha sa kam qesh me ato PS ne fund se ke idene.

Tema qe ke zgjedhur eshte fantastike. Edhe kjo nuk ishte diskutuar ketu.

Dasma eshte nje nga streset me te medhaja qe do i ndodhi ndokujt ndonjehere. Nuk eshte vetem gezim por edhe derdhje lotesh, edhe deshperim por dita e fundit i ve kapakun gjithckaje.

Meshkujt zakonisht e kane me te lehte kete se perzgjedhjen e shume gjerave e bejne femrat, dhe duan s'duan ata pa e pelqyer ne nuk vendoset.  :ngerdheshje: 
Per meshkujt problem eshte vetem Kostumi i tyre dhe asgje tjeter ASD. Ne gocat kemi shume problme.


P.S Ata qe martohen e dine c'heqin. Kaq per sot.

----------


## Fiori

*Si te zgjedhesh taksidon me te pershtateshme per formen e trupit tend* 

Te zgjedhesh stilin e taksidos qe te shkon me shume, eshte me te vertete e veshtire. Sidomos kur behet fjale per cuna shqiptare te cilet jane shume here me rehat vetem me pantallona te shkurtra dhe asgje tjeter ne trup, sesa me nje kostum te shtrenjte qe u shtregon gryken dhe barkun dhe nuk i le te marrin fryme. Me poshte po ju shkruaj disa keshilla te shkurtra si mund te zgjidhni taksidot me te pershtatshme per trupin, te shkeputura nga revista te ndryshme. 


*Nq se keni trup te gjate dhe te holle :* 

Nje dhender me trup te gjate dhe te holle, mund te veshe pak a shume cdo lloj taxido apo kostum. Nq se dhendri eshte shume i dobet, mund te provoje te veshe nje xhakete me dy krahe te kthyera mbi kraharor (pak a shume si fotografia me poshte), kjo jep idene e nje kraharori me te mbushur dhe te formuar.



Nq se do te duket shpatull gjere, atehere shtoni ne pjesen e supeve spaleta (me duket se keshtu quhen ne shqip).

*Nq se keni trup te shkurter dhe te holle :* 

Nje dhender i holle dhe i shkurter NUK duhet te veshe xhaketa si ajo ne fotografi me lart. Pasi do duket pak a shume sikur eshte fshehur nen xhakete. Nje xhakete me tre kopsa, dhe pantallona te regullta (shiko figuren me poshte) taxidoje, jane te shkelqyera per nje dhender me trup te shkurter dhe te holle. 




*I gjate dhe i gjere*

Dhenderi me kete lloj trupi gjithashtu duhet te qendroje larg xhaketave si ajo e fotografise me lart. Gjithashtu dhe pantallona te tilla te gjera (si fotoja me lart) nuk duhet ti perdore. Gjithashtu nq se ka pak me shume bel sec duhet : ) nuk duhet te perdore cummerbund (nje lloj rripi qe kane taksidot zakonisht), por jelek te plote, i cili i fsheh difektet dhe e heq vemendjen nga pjesa e belit. 


*Per nje trup te shkurter dhe te gjere* : 



vazhdon...


p.s. Tre pergjigjet e fundit te kesaj teme i hodha tek Folklori Shqiptar, tek nje teme e hapur nga katana. I pershtateshin me shume tematikes te zhvilluar atje.

----------


## Mona

Mesa shofim njeres i qenka afruar dita.....

----------


## StterollA

> _Postuar më parë nga AsgjëSikurDielli_ 
> *E dhenderr si te behesh? 
> *


Gjeje nj'er nusen/t  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## kolombi

"O nusja jone o moj ne valle
Po kercen me dhendrin tone"

Peshperita lehtas dhe melodisht kenge te dasmave tona tradicionale,dhe u ndala ketu tek nusja dhe dhendri.
Nese ka caste te lumtura ne jete disa ti dhuron ajo e shenjta qe quhet familje.
Nje dasem e bukur eshte kurorzimi i saj,me dasmoret ,me kenge e valle,me rakine e derdhur qe te merr mendjen .................
Me zerat e miqve e gjitoneve qe zhurmonin e thoshin<mor po kemi apo s'kemi dasem>

Zonjusha fisnike,te bukura dhe fort te nderuara te forumit tone.Kohet kane ardhur dhe jane bere te veshtira dhe sic dihet ne kohet e sotme nje dasem kushton,leqe ketu ne Amerike <rregullorja >eshte ndryshe dasmen e paguajne Vajzat lol
 A do desheronit qe pasite keni gjetur dashurine tuaj te vertete,te dilnit nga dera e nenes suaj te zbukuruara nga nje fustan i bardhe ,sipas tradites sone?
Nese arsyet ekonomike nuk do t'ja u lejonit c'fare do te ndjenit?

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Nese arsyet ekonomike nuk do t'ja u lejonit c'fare do te ndjenit?


Per mua gjithmon ekziston mundesia, nga nje here duhet te punosh me teper per ta krijuar ate mundesi...por ama gjithmon ekziston. Maximumi, nese nuk do isha mire ekonomikisht, atehere do merrja borxh.

----------


## MIRE

Nese nuk exziston mundesia, duhet te gjindet disi,se te dalesh nga shtepia e prinderve,me fustan te bardhe,eshte nje ndjenje e mrekullueshme,dhe madheshtore.

----------


## Puhiza

Une do martohem se shpejti, dmth andej pas pak vapes dhe me josh shume ideja e fustanit te bardhe. Kam kerkuar ketej e andej per te gjetur nje te bukur, sepse dhe une si shume femra, deshiroj qe ajo dite te jete e vecante... ende jam ne kerkim...nuk e di nese dini ndonje site ku keni pare ndonje qe ju ka pelqyer... po e pate...thomeni...

----------


## LolaPR

> Une do martohem se shpejti, dmth andej pas pak vapes dhe me josh shume ideja e fustanit te bardhe. Kam kerkuar ketej e andej per te gjetur nje te bukur, sepse dhe une si shume femra, deshiroj qe ajo dite te jete e vecante... ende jam ne kerkim...nuk e di nese dini ndonje site ku keni pare ndonje qe ju ka pelqyer... po e pate...thomeni...





Puhiza te uroj qdo te mire ne jete pak me pare kam marre aq shuem fustana ne internet saq spo dij ne qfare sajte i kom marre po hyn ne   www.simplydresses.com aty ka me shume fustana por provoje

----------


## nausika

> Puhiza te uroj qdo te mire ne jete pak me pare kam marre aq shuem fustana ne internet saq spo dij ne qfare sajte i kom marre po hyn ne   www.simplydresses.com aty ka me shume fustana por provoje



hm...sipas dates se mesiperme...Pulhiza besoj se po shikon per rroba bebesh tani  :perqeshje: 



P.S. Ajo adresa interesante...nje pale kepuce te kuqe me take me pelqyen shume  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Geni77

Hi vajza e eres une di nje adresse me fustane shume prrallore qe se shpeji do ti gjesh dhe ne Tirane me date 1 mars tek rruga Ali Demi www.venusbridal.com me cmime shume te arsyetueshme per xhepat e shqiptareve, ia vlen ti hedhesh nje sy.

----------


## Geni77

hidhini nje sy

----------


## Geni77

Trendy

----------


## Geni77

Angel

----------


## Geni77

Enderra behet realitet

----------


## Geni77

Angel & Trendy

----------

